# Looking for an S&W 5906 or 3913



## TLplinker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Im looking for an S&W 5906 or a 3913. If anyone has one they are trying to sell of know of anyone that is selling on let me know! And Ill already checked the cdnn website and they dont ship to california...thanks!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Expand your search to include a S&W 908...newer version of 3913......JJ


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

there is a place in woburn mass called four seasons guns and he gets a lot of what your looking for. he doesn't have either now but if you call him i'm sure he can find them for you. he has a great reputation and is probably the biggest dealer in the state.


----------



## Bigdave24 (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe cdnn has the 5906 on sale now.


----------



## gryphonz3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I found my 3913 on gunbroker.com.They usually have a few of them on there.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Gunbroker, Armslist.........................


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought this S&W 5906 from CDNN for $299

Click here

CDNN Sports, Inc 2012-2 Catalog

S&W 5906 in 9mm










Mine is a fantastic gun

:smt1099


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

What are you looking to do with the 5906 or 3913? They are very different and are really meant for different tasks. The 5906 is a "full sized" 9mm which has a double-stacked magazine. Typically it is thought of as a range gun, duty gun, and/or home defence gun. The 3913 is a smaller pistol (3.5-inch barrel) and has a single-stacked magazine. I think of the 3913 as a good pistol for concealed carry (although you could carry the 5906 concealed).


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

FWIW:

Rockhound is correct. 

The S&W 5906 is an excellent, full sized, double-stack,heavy home defense choice, while the smaller, lighter, single stack 3913 makes for a better personal carry choice..

I have them both, and use the 5906 for home defense... Never found a better choice for that purpose. (I have a set of Crimson Trace Lasergrips on it.)

The 3913 makes for a very good concealed carry weapon. I have the 3913, and the 3913LS, and I like the LS even better than the 3913, altho either would be a good choice.

I personally consider the 3rd Generation Smith line to be excellent firearms, absolutely RELIABLE (Job 1 for me) and more than self defense accurate.

I would suggest you "try" and hold both before you decide, as they are two different animals entirely.

Good Luck!

Jesse


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

To me the 3900 series is either backup or for "small" people,the 5900 series just widens the grip a minimal 1/4" +/-.Thinner than a beretta but a whole different feel.I had an early 915,or generic 5904,but it was a sweeter piece than some of the 5900s I shot.For the price go for it,grab one to try,if you don't like it get your money back for the next purchase.


----------

